# Anyone With Experience with SYBBQ or AustinNational Smokers?



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi All,

I was curious if anybody out there has had dealings with either of these outfits or the smokers they build.  They both seem to build a very nice travel concession trailer and smoker.


----------

